# Question about gaps between songs.



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

there has been one thing that has really been annoying me. Apple seems to be the only one that respects this. but say l put my music on my pindrive but it is all complete albums. and i plug it in to an USB port of smart tv or blu ray. why do they always insist on putting 1 or 2 second gaps between songs normaly on some albums i wouldn't mind but on albums by Pink Floyd and other similar albums where the songs sync in to each other. and not to mention live albums. it just sounds horrable! why should have to download anything to prevent that? why dont the companies just STOP PUTTUNG GAPS BETWEEN THE SONGS?! Theres no reason for it. so i ahve this one question what are those gaps good for? why are they even there?


----------



## btufty (May 1, 2016)

iTunes and most other media players have supported gapless playback function for many years now. not sure why others such as sony, (afaik) don't support this feature. but itunes is maybe the key for resolving the issue. 

though, its a work-around for this problem and not an ideal solution for everyone, however gapless playback is achievable if you don't mind using 'AirPlay' or similar alternative. If your tv or blueray player supports something like AirPlay it's true potential can allow the albums to streamed as a whole (gapless).

imo, being able to stream itunes from my PC or Laptop is a real bonus, especially as my entire music collection is within iTunes

as for why a gapless album is given 2 sec gaps, its usually for navigation and also because the majority of albums contain separate tracks and the player unit ids recognises silent moments between songs and listed tracks. if the album was burnt as a whole track, this may overcome the issue, also. check out all possible configurations in the manuals for the tv and blurayplayer.


----------



## SAZDBAZ (May 9, 2016)

Thank you for the Info, I was seeking for the same answer too.  Thanks


----------



## btufty (May 1, 2016)

SAZDBAZ said:


> Thank you for the Info, I was seeking for the same answer too.  Thanks


your welcome


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If you're playing the entire album, you can use 'Audacity' to either remove the silence at the beginning/end of the tracks (you'll still have the 'hardware' gaps as it swtches to the next track, but it'll be 1~2 seconds shorter) or mix the individual tracks into 1 seamless album file.


----------

